# IPhone Vs IPad



## Owen Fry (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey all!

I am Owen Fry, and I love gadgets which simplifies our daily lives. I have been juggling between what to buy: IPhone or IPad? Anyone here can explain me what each one has in offer? Quick help is highly appreciated.


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

Basically iPad is a bigger iPod touch. It depends on your usage.


----------



## Owen Fry (Oct 17, 2010)

ico said:


> Basically iPad is a bigger iPod touch. It depends on your usage.



Bigger in the view of size or features or price?


----------



## Who (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah every gadget freaks dilemma what to choose the ipad or the iphone, well i prefer the ipad over the iphone i will specify my arguments & reason below.

 Iphone is one of the best phones available on the market with 225,000 apps for iphone it leaves competition far behind (next in line android has only 70k apps),
we certainly regard iphone as the best smart phone in the market & that's it.

 Ipad however is something you can't put in a category, it isn't a netbook or a laptop, it isn't just a ebook reader, according to me ipad is in a class of it's own, you can't really categorized it .

 It is one of the best device to read books & pdf but it's also one of the most unique platform to play games on, it's best web browsing experience hands down(yes i know it doesn't have flash , but see android with it's horrible flash support).

 When ico said the ipad is just ipod touch with bigger screen, he wasn't wrong but that doesn't make it a bad thing, instead of it makes it one most compiling reasons to buy the ipad in first place, the 9.7" LED screen feels so perfect when you watch movies on it, when you browse on ipad you just tap you don't even think about it, you just do it.

The Performance on Ipad is just awesome, everything feels so snappy let me give an example when you draw something on ipad using the brush app, the software & hardware keeps up with your finger it feels like you are actually drawing it.

 Reading books on ipad is so awesome it's closest to reading on actual book as with touch screen it feels you are actually reading a book, did i mention ipad is absolutely best device to read comics on till date ?,it's one best way to read news, it makes news fun all over again. Also games are in HD compare to other devices (iphone,psp,nds) so when you play games like racing HD on it using accelerometer it feels like actually holding the steering wheel to control the car, it feels epic.

 Also when you are going to bed want to see some TV series or catch a film on your bed, why would you want use for itouch or iphone for that when you can get best of both world using ipad, the movie experience feels so nice, with over 50k apps made for ipad already in the app store & all the 225k iphone apps can also run on it so you will always find apps you need.

 You can buy the iphone & be satisfied cause it's a very good smart phone but you can buy an ipad which provides some of the most unique experince i had in years, so for all these reasons i whole heartily recommend to buy the ipad preferably the Wi-Fi (32 gb) version but if you can pay the 3G costs then i would advise you go with it.


----------



## saliha (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi..

IPhone

The iPhone is Apple's first Internet-enabled smartphone. It combines the features of a mobile phone, wireless Internet device, and iPod into one package.
The iPhone's most innovative feature is its 3.5-inch multitouch screen. 
This screen allows an interface based on touch, rather than a keyboard, mouse, or stylus, and allows items onscreen to be manipulated by two finger touches, rather than just one.

 IPad

The iPad is a flat, rectangular computer with a large, 9.7-inch touchscreen on its face. It is 0.5 inches thick and weighs 1.5 pounds. It comes in six models - 16GB, 32GB, and 64GB, with or without 3G connectivity. All models offer WiFi.
The iPad is the first Apple product to employ the A4, a new processor developed by Apple. The iPad's processor runs at 1 Ghz...


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 1, 2010)

@saliha: even the iPhone's processor runs @ 1GHz and 512MB's RAM. iPad's processor runs @ 1GHz and 256MB's RAM.

iPad = oversized iPhone. Not many apps as compared to iPhone and also no camera.
As said, its nothing but an ebook reader. Better buy an iPhone and if possible Amazon Kindle


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 3, 2010)

Dude all I would say is * Go For The iPad * but not now!!
The iPhone is an awesome phone but it is not yet released officialy in India and my friend faced a lot of problems when he bought his!
The iPad on the other hand is already unlocked if you get the 3G version!!
And when you hold the iPad in your hands you just fall in love with it!!
I own an iPad and I have used an iPhone 4 and I would definately recommend the iPad!!
If you can afford an 8 gigs iPod Touch then that would be the best of both worlds!!


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 7, 2010)

wait till jan when new ipad will be amounced and then you can campare for yourself


----------

